# Happy Birthday to Kaiah



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No pictures, sorry, but Kaiah's first birthday was today. She was a stud-fee puppy, as I used Kojak, and her dam was a pup I do not own out of Karma and Mufasa. So she has some really, really nice dogs in her that I know very well.

I had left my receipt at PetValu last night, so I took her with me to pick up a copy of it. Then we headed over to PA to visit with some friends that way, who have a big German Shepherd Dog, about 2.5 years old, and they live right on the lake. 

Kaiah showed him her big-girl teeth and then chased him with his owner cheering her on. But the chasing quickly became a game. And they were having a blast. After about two hours, she did go into their pond. But other than that, she was really good and the two of them were lying quietly together. He tried humping her a few times, and most of those times, she chased him away -- Good Girl! She's not old enough for that yet. 

She slept most of the way home, and got a new snakey from the pet store, as she somehow gave Giraffie to Karma yesterday, and Giraffie has been gutted.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Happy birthday Kaiah! Sounds like you both had a great day!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Kaiah!!!!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

:birthday: Kaiah !.....I like that name


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I like keeping those family connections. Was Mufasa a long coat, trying to remember stories you've relayed. Sounds like a good girl, and a good day. How old are the little pups now?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

ksotto333 said:


> I like keeping those family connections. Was Mufasa a long coat, trying to remember stories you've relayed. Sounds like a good girl, and a good day. How old are the little pups now?


Mufasa was a fabulous, beautiful long coat with a temperament that was spectacular. His problem was that he bloated at 2.5 years. 

Still I got Ramona from him out of Karma, and Quinnie from him out of Bear. Losing Quinnie sucks so much more because she had his beautiful temperament, not that there is anything wrong with Bear's. But I only kept the one out of her and Mufasa. But I have Ramona, and she will be four I think in March, and has been with my male, and has not had pups yet. So I was afraid I would lose his line and his mother's line. Lassie (Mufasa's sister) never produced either. So, the bitch out of Vegas that I imported is likely to have no progeny, not from me. But I do have Ramona. I heard that Ruby did have puppies, so they are out there, and it still may happen. And Kaiah is another possibility. I just do not want to lose this strain of my line.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought I remembered that. Beautiful fuzzy boy.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday! I laughed at the poor Giraffie outcome. I have had dogs that could carry a stuffed toy around until it wore out from being carried and others, like my young boy, who like to shred and eat pieces off of them. I had a chew proof alligator stuffie I gave to my puppy when he was 3 months old. I turned my back and all four fabric legs were missing. They came out the other end one poop at a time. I took the remaining body parts back to Petco with the receipt and said it is NOT chew proof. I also told them if they didn’t want to offer a refund on a partial toy, I could bring in all four legs, but they were a little stained and smelly. I got a full refund.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Quinnie was so good with her toys. I finally started giving them to the others. Tinuviel and Bear are good with toys, mostly. Joy is a serial toy murderer -- I did not give her any. 
Karma also kills toys. And eats them. Hepsi has been taking her toy everywhere with her like a false pregnancy, but finally I think Ramona got it and killed it. So I gave her Giraffie. And she takes it to her crate and Kaiah runs in there and runs out with it, and she chases and they pull on different ends of it, and really Kaiah used it to engage with Hepsi, who is 8 and has bad hips, and may not want to play with a puppy. But she does and I LOVE it. And then I saw Giraffie, what was left of him, in the area just outside the puppy box. I picture Kaiah parading Giraffie about getting Hepsi to play with her, and going past Karma's kennel, and out swipes a Karma paw, and then the poor unoffending toy is whisked through the kennel bars, and then was disemboweled. 

The new Snakey is in a stronger canvas like material, and I hope he lasts longer. 

I swear, these bitches: "so many toys, so little time." "I like the white stuff... in the middle of the doggy toy..." (Weird Al song -- the white stuff, in the middle of the oreo).


----------

